# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Tužbe i presude...

## mojadjevojcica

Drage moje mislim da bi najbolje pomogle jedna drugoj kada bi stavljale primjere tuzbi i presuda kako smo pisale i sta i di smo slale. Jer vecini je problem napisati tuzbu. Ako smo ovdje da pomognemo jedni drugima a smatram da jesmo to bi po meni bilo od velike pomoci.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

OPĆINSKI GRAĐANSKI 
SUD U ZAGREBU

Pravna stvar:

Tužitelj: mlt. XXX YYY kojeg zastupa majka Mara Marić kao zz iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1

Tuženik: Ivo Ivić iz Zagreba, Šubićeva 1 



TUŽBA
radi povišenja uzdržavanja
__________________________________________________ _

1. Presudom Općinskog suda u Zagrebu poslovni broj P-.... od dana ....... godine, naloženo je tuženiku da daje za uzdržavanje tužitelja iznos od 1.000 kn mjesečno.

Dokaz: pravomoćna i ovršna presuda Općinskog suda u Zagrebu, poslovni broj P.... od dana ..... koja se prilaže u preslici.


2. U međuvremenu su se promjenile okolnosti na temelju kojih je donesena presuda označena pod 1. ove tužbe. Troškovi života znatno su porasli, a tužitelj sada polazi Prvu Ekonomsku školu u Zagrebu.
Potrebe tužitelja su povećane, jer mora kupiti niz učila prijeko potrebnih za nastavu a osim toga do škole putuje javnim prijevozom.
Polazeći osnovnu školu, tužitelj nije imao troškova prijevoza jer mu je škola bila u neposrednoj blizini mjesta stanovanja. Nadalje, porasle su i druge potrebe tužitelja - za prehranu, odjeću, obuću kao i za kulturne i sportske svrhe.
U slobodno vrijeme tužitelj piolazi tečaj stranog jezika, tečaj informatike te se bavi košarkom.
Dokaz: potvrda o redovitom upisu tuženika u Prvu Ekonomsku školu broj ..... koja se prilaže, saslušanje stranaka prema potrebi..

3. Ukupne potrebe tužitelja za uzdržavanje najmanje su 1500,00 kuna mjesečno.
Dokaz: procjena suda

4. Majka Tužitelja je zaposlena kao Referent u Zagrebačkoj banci d.d. u Zagrebu te ostvaruje plaću od 4200,00 kuna mjesečno. O tužitelju isključivo brigu vodi majka.
Za tužitelja prima dječiji doplatak u iznosu od ........ kuna. Drugih prihoda nema.
Dokaz: pribava podataka o plaći i dječijem doplatku od nadležnih organa.

5. Otac Tužitelja je zaposlen kao Projekt manager u tvrtci 'XXXXX' u ZAgrebu te ostvaruje plaću od 8.000,00kuna a nema drugih obaveza za uzdržavanje.
Dokaz: kao pod 4. ove Tužbe.

6. Uzimajući u obzir promjenjene okolnosti na koje je ukazano, tužitelj smatra da su se ispunile pretpostavke da se povisi iznos uzdržavanja koji mu je dužan davati tuženik, i predlaže da Sud nakon održane glavne rasprave donese

PRESUDU

Tuženiku se nalaže da za uzdržavanje tužitelja daje iznos od 1500,00 kuna mjesečno počevši od dana podnošenja ove tužbe sudu pa do zaključenja glavne rasprave, a nadalje......% od plaće koju tuženik prima sa......% ZZK od dana podnošenja tužbe pa do isplate računajući od dana dospjelosti svakog pojedinog iznosa pa do isplate, time da dospjele obroke plati odjedamput u roku od 15 dana a ostale kako budu dospijevali unaprijed, nakjasnije do svakog 5. tog (alt. 10.-tog) u mjesecu kao i da tužitelju naknadi parnični trošak u roku 15 dana.
__________________


POVECANJE ALIMENTACIJE...
Kopirano iz drugih izvora.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

OPĆINSKI GRAĐANSKI 
SUD U ZAGREBU



Pravna stvar:

Tužitelj: Maro Marić iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1

Tužena: Iva Marić, iz Zagreba, Šubićeva 1


TUŽBA
radi sniženja uzdržavanja
__________________________________________________ _______

1. Presudom (ili Sudskom nagodbom) kod Općinskog suda u Zagrebu, poslovni bvroj P....... od dana......... godine, naloženo je tužitelju da za uzdržavanje tužene daje iznos od ...... kuna mjesečno.
Dokaz: pravomoćna presuda (Sudska nagodba) pod brojem P...... od dana .......... godine

2. U međuvremenu su se promjenile okolnosti na temelju kojih je donesena presuda (zaključena sudska nagodba) u predmetu pod brojem P....
Tuženica, bivša supruga tužitelja počela se je baviti kućnom radinošću. Plete i prodaje na tržnici veste i druge stvari od vune. Na taj način osigurava sebi novac za egzistenciju. Vlasnica je i obrta 'xxxxx'
Dokaz: podaci Porezne uprave Zagreb koje se moli pribaviti službenim putem, podaci Obrtnog registra koje se moli pribaviti službenim putem, saslušanje stranaka.

3. Kako je tužitelj prije nekoliko mjeseci otišao u mirovinu a ne ostvaruje više ni prihode radom u slobodno vrijeme jer je teško bolestan, smatra se da su ispunjene prestpostavke da se odluči o prestanku uzdržavanja koje je tuženik bio dužan dati tuženici.
Dokaz: Rješenje Fonda mirovinskog i invalidskog osiguranja broj .... od dana ..... godine, po potrebi saslušanje stranaka.


4. Zato tužitelj predleže da Sud na osnovu Obiteljskog zakona nakon održane Glavne rasprave donese:


PRESUDA


Prestaje Uzdržavanje koje je tužitelj dužan dati tuženiku na osnovu presude (Sudske nagodbe) Općinskog suda u Zagrebu, P.... od dana ........ godine, danom podnođenja ove tužbe u ovom predmetu.

Nalaže se tuženici da naknadi parnični trošak tužitelju u roku od 15 dana.


ZA PRESTANAK UZDRZAVANJA BRACNIH DRUGOVA...

----------


## mojadjevojcica

U Zagrebu, 29. lipanj 2008.




O P Ć I N S K I G R A Đ A N S K I
S U D 
U Z A G R E B U





Pravna stvar:

Tužitelj: Mato Matijević, iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1

Tuženik: Domagoj Matijević, iz Zagreba, Crnčićeva 5





T U Ž B A
radi prestanka uzdržavanja
__________________________________________________ ______

1. Presudom Općinskog suda u Zagrebu, Posl. broj: P-41648/93 od 18. siječnja 1994 godine naloženo je tužitelju da daje za uzdržavanje tuženika koji je sin tužitelja mjesečno 25% netto osobnog dohotka tužitelja sve doka za to budu postojalie zakonske pretpostavke.
Presudom istog suda P-15367/03 od 20.studeni 2003.povišena je obveza doprinošenja za uzdržavanje na način da je tužitelj dužan doprinositi iznos od 40 % netto plaće.

Dokaz: Presude Općinskog suda u Zagrebu, posl broj: P- 41648/93 i P-15367/03


2. Tuženiku je temeljem čl. 72. Zakona o srednjem školstvu prestao status redovitog učenika. Također, tuženik nije pristupio polaganju razrednog ispita.

Dokaz: Potvrda Prve Ekonomske škole u Zagrebu, od dana 23. lipnja 2008., te po potrebi saslušanje tuženika.

3. Kako je tuženik punoljetan a prekinuo je redovito školovanje, više ne postoje zakonske pretpostavke da mu tužitelj u smislu čl.210 Obiteljskog zakona osigurava uzdržavanje, te tužitelj predlaže da sud donese


P R E S U D U


Utvrđuje se da je sa danom 29.lipnja 2008.prestaje obveza uzdržavanja koje je tužitelj dužan davati tuženiku na osnovi presuda Općinskog suda u Zagrebu, posl broj: P-41648/93 od 18. siječnja 1994 godine i P-15367/03 od 20.studeni 2003. godine. 

Nalaže se tuženiku da tužitelju nadoknadi parnični trošak, u roku od 15 dana

----------


## mojadjevojcica

1. Sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka.

U Zagrebu, xx. yyyyy 2008.


OPĆINSKI SUD
U ZAGREBU




Predlagateljica:	 1. XXXXX, iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1,

Predlagatelj:	 2. YYYYY, iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1




SPORAZUMNI ZAHTJEV
za razvod braka


1.	1-vo Predlagateljica i 2-go Predlagatelj su sklopili brak dana 20. lipnja 1998 godine u Zagrebu, koji je brak upisan u maticu vjenčanih matičnog ureda Centar, gradskog ureda za opću upravu, matičnog područija Zagreb, Centar, za godinu 1999 pod rednim brojem 002389.

Dokaz: uvid u izvadak iz matice vjenčanih koji se prilaže



2.	1-vo Predlagateljica i 2-go Predlagatelj nemaju zajedničke maloljetne djece, posvojene djece niti djece nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon njihove punoljetnosti.

Dokaz: nesporno među strankama



3.	Zbog nesuglasnosti naravi bračna zajendica prestala je postojati u mjesecu veljači 2007 godine kada se je 1. Predlagateljica iselila iz stana 2. Predlagatelja.

Dokaz: nesporno među strankama


4.	1-vo Predlagateljica i 2-go Predlagatelj predlažu Naslovnom sudu da sud donese presudu kojom se razvodi brak Predlagatelja na ročištu održanom bez prisutnosti 1-vo Predlagateljice i 2-go Predlagatelja i to na način da Naslovni sud donese slijedeću


P R E S U D U



Razvodi se se brak zaključen dana 20. lipnja 1998 godine u Zagrebu između YYYYY rođene Klarić, rođene 19.ožujka 1971 godine u Zagrebu i XXXXXX rođenog 15. siječnja 1966 godine u Zagrebu koji je brak upisan u maticu vjenčanih matičnog područja Zagreb, Centar za godinu 1999 pod rednim brojem 002389.

1-vo Predlagateljica:

2-go Predlagatelj:

----------


## mojadjevojcica

2. Tužbu za razvod braka


O P Ć I N S K I S U D

U Z A G R E B U


Pravna stvar:

Tužiteljica: XXXXXXX iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1




Tuženik :	 YYYYYYYY iz Zagreba, Vlaška 1.

Radi:	 razvoda braka



T U Ž B A 
__________________________________________________ _________

-Vrijednost predmeta spora: 5.000,00 Kn



1.Stranke su zaključile brak dana 25.srpnja 2001. godine. Brak je upisan u maticu vjenčanih matičnog područja Zagreb, općina Centar pod rednim brojem 00234 za 2001. godinu.

Dokaz:izvadak iz matice vjenčanih.

2.U braku je 20.veljače 2001. godine rođen sin stranaka Marko

Dokaz: izvadak iz matice rođenih

3.Uslijed nesuglasnosti naravi bračnih drugova bračna zajednica prestala je postojati.Stranke su suglasne da daljnji zajednički život više nije moguć.Proveden je postupak posredovanja pred CZSS Rijeka koji je okončan neuspješno.

Dokaz: nesporno među stankama,uvid u zapisnik CZSS.

4.Stranke su suglasne da mlt. Marko (prezime) bude povjeren na odgoj i čuvanje tužietljici a da tuženik dopirnosi mjesečno za uzdržavanje djeteta iznos od 1.500,00 kn.

Dokaz : kao pod 3.

Kako su ispunjene pretpostavke za razvod braka i kako nema mogućnosti da sezajednica života nastavi , to tužiteljica predlaže da Naslovni sud nakon provedenog postupka donese slijedeću;


P R E S U D U

Razvodi se brak zaključen između tužiteljice XXXX rođene Ivanović i tuženika YYYYYY koji je brak zaključen 25.srpnja 2001. godine, u Zagrebu, a upisan u maticu vjenčanih matičnog područija Grada Zagreba, Općina centar pod rednim brojem 00234 za 2001. godinu.

Maloljetno dijete stranaka, Marko (prezime), rođen 20.veljače 2001. godine povjerava se na odgoj i čuvanje majci i z.z. XXXXX.

Tuženik je dužan doprinositi za uzdržavanje mlt. Marko (prezime) izos od 1.500,00 kn mjesečno,počev od 1.svibnja 2002. godine pa nadalje dok za to budu postojali zakonski uvjeti,time da je dospjele obroke dužan platiti odjednom,a tekuće za svaki mjesec do 5-og u mjesecu na ruke majke i z.z.

Kontakti tuženika sa mlt. Markom (prezime) odvijat će se prema dogovoru stranaka.


Tužiteljica XXXXX.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

obzirom na gore navedeno skrećem pozornost na članke Obiteljskog zakona:

III. POSEBNI PARNIČNI POSTUPCI

1. Postupak u bračnim sporovima

Članak 280.

(1) Parnični postupak radi utvrđivanja postoji li brak ili ne postoji, za poništaj ili razvod braka (bračni sporovi) pokreće se tužbom.

(2) Ako oba bračna druga zahtijevaju razvod braka, parnični postupak pokreće se sporazumnim zahtjevom za razvod braka.

(3) Ako jedan bračni drug podnese tužbu za razvod braka, a drugi najkasnije do zaključenja glavne rasprave izričito izjavi da ne osporava opravdanost tužbenog zahtjeva, smatrat će se da su bračni drugovi podnijeli sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka.

(4) Ako jedan od bračnih drugova odustane od sporazumnog zahtjeva za razvod braka, a drugi ostane pri zahtjevu da se brak razvede, takav zahtjev smatrat će se tužbom za razvod braka, a sud će bračne drugove uputiti da pokrenu postupak posredovanja.

Članak 281.

(1) Bračni drug protiv kojeg je podnesena tužba u bračnom sporu može kod istog suda protiv drugoga bračnog druga podnijeti protutužbu radi utvrđivanja da brak ne postoji ili za poništaj braka.

(2) Odluka o tužbi i protutužbi donijet će se u pravilu u jednoj presudi.

(3) Protutužba se može podnijeti i zbog razloga iz kojih se tužba ne bi mogla podnijeti zbog toga što je istekao rok za njezino podnošenje.

Članak 282.

(1) Pravo na tužbu u bračnom sporu ne zastarijeva, osim ako je ovim Zakonom drukčije određeno.

(2) Pravo na tužbu za poništaj ili razvod braka ne prelazi na nasljednike, ali osobe koje ostvaruju pravo na nasljedstvo iza umrloga bračnog druga koji je podnio tužbu mogu nastaviti postupak radi utvrđivanja da je tužba bila osnovana.

(3) Zahtjev iz stavka 2. ovoga članka može se istaknuti u parnici koju je pokrenuo umrli bračni drug, ako od njegove smrti nije proteklo više od šest mjeseci, a nakon isteka toga roka zahtjev se može istaknuti samo u posebnoj parnici.

(4) Odredbe iz stavka 2. i 3. ovoga članka primjenjivat će se na odgovarajući način i kad je umrli bračni drug podnio sporazum*ni zahtjev za razvod braka.

Članak 283.

(1) Ako tužbu u bračnom sporu podnosi punomoćnik stran*ke, u punomoći se mora izričito navesti koju tužbu punomoćnik može podnijeti.

(2) Ako se podnosi tužba za poništaj braka, u punomoći se mora izričito navesti iz kojeg se razloga tužba može podnijeti.

Članak 284.

(1) U parnicama za razvod braka tužitelj može bez pristanka tuženika povući tužbu do zaključenja glavne rasprave, a s pris*tankom tuženika – dok postupak nije pravomoćno okončan.

(2) Sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka bračni drugovi mogu povući dok postupak nije pravomoćno okončan.

Članak 285.

(1) Protiv drugostupanjske presude donesene u bračnom sporu revizija nije dopuštena.

(2) Protiv pravomoćne presude kojom se utvrđuje da brak ne postoji, ili se poništava ili razvodi, nisu dopušteni izvanredni prav*ni lijekovi niti druga pravna sredstva.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

3. Postupak radi rješavanja pitanja s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti, o roditeljskoj skrbi i o mjerama za zaštitu prava i dobrobiti djeteta

Članak 294.

(1) Sud će odlučiti o tome s kojim će roditeljem maloljetno vlastito ili posvojeno dijete ili dijete nad kojim se ostvaruje roditeljska skrb nakon punoljetnosti živjeti, odnosno o povjeravanju drugoj osobi, ustanovi socijalne skrbi ili drugoj pravnoj osobi koja obavlja djelatnost socijalne skrbi i o roditeljskoj skrbi:

1. odlukom kojom se utvrđuje da brak ne postoji ili se poništava ili razvodi;

2. odlukom kojom se utvrđuje majčinstvo ili očinstvo.

(2) Sud može odlučiti, kad donosi odluku iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, i o izricanju mjera za zaštitu prava i dobrobiti djeteta kad je to prema okolnostima slučaja potrebno.

Članak 295.

(1) Prije donošenja odluke o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti i o roditeljskoj skrbi sud će pribaviti mišljenje i prijedlog centra za socijalnu skrb.

(2) Centar za socijalnu skrb dužan je u roku od trideset dana dostaviti sudu mišljenje i prijedlog iz stavka 1. ovoga članka.

(3) Kad se o roditeljskoj skrbi odlučuje u postupku razvoda braka centar za socijalnu skrb može uzeti u obzir mišljenje posredovatelja.

Članak 296.

(1) U odluci o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti i o roditeljskoj skrbi sud će, ako je to potrebno, naložiti osobi kod koje se dijete nalazi da ga preda roditelju.

(2) Sud će u slučaju iz stavka 1. ovoga članka odrediti rok za predaju djeteta ili naložiti da se ono preda odmah.

(3) Odluka suda o predaji djeteta roditelju s kojim će dijete živjeti obvezuje stranke, centar za socijalnu skrb i osobu kod koje se dijete nalazi.

Članak 297.

U postupku o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti i o roditeljskoj skrbi sud nije vezan zahtjevima stranaka.

Članak 298.

(1) Sud može odlučiti o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti, o načinu održavanja susreta i druženja djeteta s roditeljima i o drugim sadržajima roditeljske skrbi prema sporazumu roditelja, ako smatra da je taj sporazum u skladu s dobrobiti djeteta.

(2) Pri određivanju sadržaja roditeljske skrbi iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, primjenjivat će se na odgovarajući način odredba članka 297. ovoga Zakona.

Članak 299.

Protiv drugostupanjske odluke o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti i o roditeljskoj skrbi revizija nije dopuštena.

4. Postupak u sporovima o uzdržavanju

Članak 300.

(1) Sud će donijeti odluku o uzdržavanju zajedničkoga maloljetnog djeteta ili punoljetnog djeteta koje je lišeno poslovne sposobnosti kad u bračnom sporu donese odluku kojom se utvrđuje da brak ne postoji ili se poništava ili razvodi, te u drugim slučajevima odvojenog života roditelja.

(2) Sud će odluku o uzdržavanju zajedničkoga maloljetnog ili djeteta nad kojim roditelji ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti dostaviti centru za socijalnu skrb prebivališta djeteta.

Članak 301.

(1) Sud će donijeti odluku o uzdržavanju maloljetnog djeteta ili djeteta nad kojim roditelji ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti kad u parnici radi utvrđivanja očinstva utvrdi da je tuženik djetetov otac.

(2) Odluku o uzdržavanju djeteta iz stavka 1. ovoga članka sud može donijeti i u drugim parnicama radi utvrđivanja ili osporavanja majčinstva ili očinstva, kad je donošenje ove odluke, s obzirom na ishod parnice i okolnosti slučaja, moguće i potrebno.

Članak 302.

Sud će u bračnom sporu donijeti odluku o uzdržavanju jednog od bračnih drugova, ako on to zahtijeva.

Članak 303.

U parnicama o uzdržavanju sudi u prvom stupnju sudac pojedinac.

Članak 304.

U parnicama o uzdržavanju neće se primjenjivati odredbe Zakona o parničnom postupku koje se odnose na postupak u parnicama male vrijednosti.

Članak 305.

(1) U parnicama o uzdržavanju maloljetnog djeteta ili djeteta nad kojim roditelji ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti sud nije vezan zahtjevima stranaka, a sporazum stranaka uvažit će ako je u skladu s dobrobiti djeteta.

(2) Protiv drugostupanjske odluke o uzdržavanju maloljetnog djeteta ili djeteta nad kojim roditelji ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti revizija nije dopuštena.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

3. Ovrha radi uzdržavanja

Članak 349.

Za određivanje ovrhe i za provođenje ovrhe radi ostvarivanja uzdržavanja iz plaće ili drugih stalnih novčanih primanja ovršenika mjesno je nadležan, osim suda koji je opće mjesno nadležan za ovršenika, i sud koji je opće mjesno nadležan za poslodavca koji isplaćuje plaću, odnosno za isplatioca drugih stalnih novčanih primanja, te sud koji je sudio u prvom stupnju u postupku u kojem je donesena ovršna isprava.

Članak 350.

(1) Ovršenik uzdržavanja može pred sudom, javnim bilježnikom, centrom za socijalnu skrb ili poslodavcem, odnosno drugim isplatiteljem dati pristanak da se iznosi određeni za uzdržavanje isplaćuju iz plaće ili drugih stalnih novčanih primanja izravno osobi koja je u odluci suda označena kao primatelj uzdržavanja, bez provođenja ovršnog postupka.

(2) Ako ovršenik daje pristanak iz stavka 1. ovoga članka pred sudom, javnim bilježnikom ili centrom za socijalnu skrb, oni će poslodavcu, odnosno drugom isplatitelju stalnih novčanih primanja odmah dostaviti izjavu ovršenika i odluku o uzdržavanju.

(3) Ako je ovršenik dao pristanak iz stavka 1. ovoga članka pred poslodavcem ili drugim isplatiteljem stalnih novčanih primanja, dužan mu je istodobno podnijeti i odluku o uzdržavanju.

(4) Na temelju pristanka ovršenika poslodavac, odnosno drugi isplatitelj stalnih novčanih primanja dužan je kod svake isplate postupiti po odluci o uzdržavanju.

(5) Sud će u postupku uzdržavanja maloljetnog djeteta ili djeteta nad kojim roditelji ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti donijeti odluku o ovrsi i provesti ovrhu kad ovršenik ostvaruje plaću ili druga stalna novčana primanja, osim ako je ovršenik pristao na administrativnu zabranu.

Članak 351.

Tijekom ovršnog postupka radi ostvarivanja uzdržavanja koje je određeno u postotku, sud može na prijedlog ovrhovoditelja, kad za to postoje opravdani razlozi, odrediti da se ovrha provodi plaćanjem mjesečnoga novčanog iznosa posljednjeg dospjelog obroka uzdržavanja.

Članak 352.

Ako roditelj koji je na temelju pravomoćne sudske odluke ili nagodbe sklopljene pred centrom za socijalnu skrb dužan pridonositi za uzdržavanje djeteta, ne udovoljava svojoj obvezi duže od tri mjeseca, centar za socijalnu skrb dužan je na prijedlog drugog roditelja ili po službenoj dužnosti, ako ocijeni da bi zbog toga bilo ugroženo uzdržavanje djeteta, poduzeti mjere da se osiguraju sredstva za privremeno uzdržavanje sve dok roditelj – obveznik uzdržavanja ne počne ponovno udovoljavati svojoj obvezi.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

3. Posredovanje prije razvoda braka

Članak 44.

Postupak posredovanja provodi se kad se postupak radi razvoda braka pokreće tužbom ili sporazumnim zahtjevom, a bračni drugovi imaju maloljetnu zajedničku ili posvojenu djecu ili djecu nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti.

Članak 45.

(1) Postupak posredovanja ne provodi se ako su jedan ili oba bračna druga lišeni poslovne sposobnosti, osim ako sud utvrdi da su sposobni shvatiti značenje braka i obveza koje iz njega proizlaze.

(2) Postupak posredovanja ne provodi se ako je jednom ili oba bračna druga nepoznato boravište najmanje šest mjeseci.

(3) Postupak posredovanja ne provodi se ako jedan ili oba bračna druga žive u inozemstvu.

(4) Iznimno od stavka 3. ovoga članka, postupak posredovanja će se provesti ako bračni drugovi imaju maloljetnu zajedničku ili posvojenu djecu ili djecu nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti ako sud ocijeni da nema većih teškoća da bračni drugovi sudjeluju u postupku posredovanja.

Članak 46.

(1) Kad sud primi tužbu ili sporazumni zahtjev iz članka 44. ovoga Zakona na prvom ročištu zatražit će od bračnih drugova da odmah izjave kojem se centru za socijalnu skrb, savjetovalištu za brak i obitelj ili osobi ovlaštenoj za pružanje stručne pomoći (posredovatelju) žele obratiti radi pokušaja uklanjanja bračnih nesuglasica odnosno dogovora o uređenju pravnih posljedica razvoda braka.

(2) Sud će ispitati stranke da li postoji sporazum o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti, o njegovim susretima i druženju s drugim roditeljem, odnosno o smještaju djeteta tijekom trajanja parnice za razvod braka.

(3) Ako se bračni drugovi nisu sporazumjeli pred kim će se postupak posredovanja provesti, sud će po službenoj dužnosti donijeti odluku o izboru posredovatelja.

(4) Sud će u slučajevima iz stavka 1. i 3. ovoga članka bez odgode donijeti odluku pred kim će se postupak posredovanja provesti i dostaviti je posredovatelju. Protiv odluke iz stavka 3. ovoga članka nije dopuštena posebna žalba.

(5) Bračni drugovi dužni su u roku od petnaest dana od dana donošenja odluke iz stavka 4. ovoga članka pokrenuti postupak posredovanja.

Članak 47.

(1) Ustanova ili pojedinac koji provodi posredovanje pozvat će bračne drugove, po pravilima o osobnoj dostavi, da osobno bez punomoćnika sudjeluju u postupku.

(2) Ako se pozivu na posredovanje ne odazove tužitelj, odnosno oba bračna druga koji su podnijeli sporazumni zahtjev i ne opravdaju svoj izostanak posredovatelj će odmah o tome pisano obavijestiti sud.

(3) Ako bračni drugovi odustanu od postupka posredovanja posredovatelj će odmah o tome pisano obavijestiti sud.

(4) U slučaju iz stavka 2. i 3. ovoga članka smatra se da je tužba ili sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka povučen.

Članak 48.

(1) Posredovatelj će o uzrocima koji su doveli do poreme*ćenosti bračnih odnosa ispitati stranke te nastojati da se ti uzroci otklone i bračni drugovi pomire.

(2) Posredovatelj će upoznati bračne drugove s pravnim i s psihosocijalnim posljedicama razvoda braka.

Članak 49.

(1) Posredovatelj je dužan u roku od tri mjeseca od primitka odluke suda iz članka 46. stavak 3. provesti i okončati postupak posredovanja.

(2) Posredovatelj je dužan stručno mišljenje dostaviti bračnim drugovima po pravilima o osobnoj dostavi u roku od petnaest dana od okončanja postupka posredovanja.

Članak 50.

(1) Ustanova ili pojedinac koji je proveo posredovanje dostavit će stručno mišljenje i centru za socijalnu skrb ako bračni drugovi imaju maloljetnu zajedničku ili posvojenu djecu ili djecu nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti.

(2) Stručno mišljenje dostavlja se centru za socijalnu skrb koji nije provodio postupak, prema prebivalištu roditelja s kojim djeca žive.

(3) Ako djeca žive odvojeno od oba roditelja stručno mišljenje dostavlja se centru za socijalnu skrb na području kojeg je sjedište tijela koje je odlučilo o smještaju djeteta. Ako je dijete smješteno bez odluke nadležnog tijela stručno mišljenje dostavlja se centru za socijalnu skrb boravišta djeteta.

(4) Centar za socijalnu skrb dužan je odmah razmotriti stručno mišljenje i poduzeti potrebne mjere za zaštitu dobrobiti djeteta.

Članak 51.

Ako bračni drugovi ne dostave stručno mišljenje sudu u roku od godine dana od dostave odluke suda iz članka 46. ovoga Zakona, smatrat će se da je tužba odnosno sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka povučen.

Članak 52.

(1) Ministar nadležan za poslove pravosuđa propisat će način vođenja očevidnika i dokumentacije u svezi s poslovima suda u području braka i odnosa u braku.

(2) Ministar nadležan za poslove socijalne skrbi propisat će način vođenja očevidnika i dokumentacije u svezi s poslovima centra za socijalnu skrb u području braka i odnosa u braku.

(3) Ministar nadležan za poslove socijalne skrbi propisat će uvjete koje mora ispunjavati pravna ili fizička osoba iz članka 46. stavka 1. da bi bila ovlaštena za pružanje stručne pomoći u postupku posredovanja.

(4) Ministar nadležan za poslove socijalne skrbi dostavit će popis ovlaštenih posredovatelja ministru nadležnom za poslove pravosuđa radi vođenja očevidnika o posredovateljima.

(5) Ministar nadležan za poslove socijalne skrbi propisat će osnovne elemente koje mora sadržavati stručno mišljenje u postupku posredovanja.

----------


## mojadjevojcica

NN 37/09

MINISTARSTVO ZDRAVSTVA I SOCIJALNE SKRBI


Na temelju članka 232. stavka 4. Obiteljskog zakona (»Narodne novine«, br. 116/03, 17/04, 136/04 i 107/07) Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi objavljuje

PODATKE

O MINIMALNIM NOVČANIM IZNOSIMA POTREBNIM ZA MJESEČNO UZDRŽAVANJE DJETETA

Sukladno odredbama Obiteljskog zakona minimalni novčani iznos koji je dužan platiti roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom iznosi:

– za dijete do 6 godina 919,70 kuna,

– za dijete od 7 do 12 godina 1.082,00 kuna,

– za dijete od 13 do 18 godina 1.190,20 kuna.

Klasa: 552-07/09-01/21

Urbroj: 534-07-09-2

Zagreb, 13. ožujka 2009.

Ministar
mr. Darko Milinović, dr. med., v. r.

----------


## Ivac

mojadjevojčica HVALA! na ovim informacijama. Da li mi netko može pomoći kako da napišem Zahtjev / prijedlog za dodjelu roditeljske skrbi. Radi se o meni i mojem bivšem i našem djetetu. Izvanbračna zajednica. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## virenga

> Drage moje mislim da bi najbolje pomogle jedna drugoj kada bi stavljale primjere tuzbi i presuda kako smo pisale i sta i di smo slale. Jer vecini je problem napisati tuzbu. Ako smo ovdje da pomognemo jedni drugima a smatram da jesmo to bi po meni bilo od velike pomoci.


U potpunosti se slažem mojadjevojčice. Na ostalim forumima LEGALIS i ostali gdje odgovaraju pravnici ovakvih primjera nema jer se to kosi s njihovim interesima. To je razumljivo i upravo zbog toga bi trebali, barem oni kojima to nije profesija, ali su predavali tužbe, ovdje staviti primjere.

Moje pitanje je PRIMJER TUŽBE RADI POVIŠENJA IZNOSA ZA UZDRŽAVANJE. mojadjevojcica je ovdje stavila jedan jedini primjer koji se vrit na netu, a postavljen je 2008. godine. Molim vas jedan svježiji primjer jer sam čak pročitao za ovog da nije dobar zbog toga što se ne tražiti nova presuda nego mijenjati stavka stare ili tako nešto.

U mom konkretnom slučaju: Dvoje maloljetne djece 10 i 16 godina. Presuda od prije tri godine 400kn po djetetu (otac ima barem 4000 kn plaću i nikog drugog ne uzdržava) može sigurno doživjeti promjenu obzirom na zakonom određen minimum cca 1000 za mlađe i 1200 za starije dijete odnosno maximalno polovica njegovih primanja. Mlađe dijete krenulo u osnovnu školu, a starije promijenilo školu koja više nije u neposrednoj blizini stanovanja.

Molim vas PRIMJER tužbe kako bi ga prilagodili mojem slučaju.

Hvala

----------


## marija 1994

I ja bi takav primjer zahtjeva isti slucaj imamo

----------


## marija 1994

I ja bi takav primjer zahtjeva isti slucaj imamo

----------


## samra

Molim za jedan primjerak tužbe radi uzdržavanja punoljetnog djeteta koji pohađa 4.-i razred Srednje medicinske škole. Hvala

----------


## samamama

> Molim za jedan primjerak tužbe radi uzdržavanja punoljetnog djeteta koji pohađa 4.-i razred Srednje medicinske škole. Hvala




samra, sta ste do sada cekali?

ako sada predate tuzbu, dok to dodje na sud dijete ce izgubiti pravo na alimentaciju. ne razumijem gdje ste do sada bili i zasto jos nemate rijesenu alimentaciju?

----------


## Sami

Da li netko ima primjerak tužbe ili prijedloga za utvrđivanjem izvanbračne zajednice te Prijedloga utvrđivanja očinstva, budući je dijete rođeno nakon smrti oca.

----------

